# PHP mysql_fetch_array() SHOW COLUMNS FROM table 2



## MedicHere (4. Aug 2010)

In was für einer Gliederung erhält man das Ergbnis einer mysql_query("SHOW COLUMNS FROM table") anfrage über mysql_fetch_array?

1. Alle Columns-Bezeichnungen kommen in nur einer und der ersten Datensatzabfrage (mysql_fetch_array)

2. Je Columns-Bezeichnung eine Datensatzabfrage
2a. In einem Array immer im Feld [0]
2b . als String


----------



## Noctarius (4. Aug 2010)

Ich glaube du solltest dir langsam echt mal ein PHP Forum suchen

PHP: mysql_query - Manual <- Da steht ganz klar die Antwort auf deine Frage.


----------



## vladimir75 (4. Aug 2010)

MedicHere hat gesagt.:


> In was für einer Gliederung erhält man das Ergbnis einer mysql_query("SHOW COLUMNS FROM table") anfrage über mysql_fetch_array?
> 
> 1. Alle Columns-Bezeichnungen kommen in nur einer und der ersten Datensatzabfrage (mysql_fetch_array)
> 
> ...



Nehmen wir an, Du hast so eine Tabelle "manufacturers"








```
<?php
require('includes/application_top.php');
$result = mysql_query("SHOW COLUMNS FROM manufacturers");
if (!$result) {
    echo 'Abfrage konnte nicht ausgeführt werden: ' . mysql_error();
    exit;
}
if (mysql_num_rows($result) > 0) {
  $i=1;
  // mit der mysql_fetch_assoc hast Du ein array von array 
  //ist sehr gut hier dargestellt http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.mysql-list-fields.php
  //innerhalb von while-Schleife kannst Du jedes Element ansprechen ($row['Field'],$row['Type']...)
    while ($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($result)) {
        echo 'Spalte Nummer '.$i.'<br>';
        echo 'Field  => '.$row['Field'].'<br>';
        echo 'Type => '.$row['Type'].'<br>';
        echo 'Null => '.$row['Null'].'<br>';
        echo 'Key => '.$row['Key'].'<br>';
        echo 'Default => '.$row['Default'].'<br>';
        echo 'Extra => '.$row['Extra'].'<br>';
        echo '----------------<br>';
        $i++;
    }

    
}
?>
```

Ausgabe:

Spalte Nummetr 1
Field => manufacturers_id
Type => int(11)
Null => NO
Key => PRI
Default =>
Extra => auto_increment
----------------
Spalte Nummer 2
Field => manufacturers_name
Type => varchar(32)
Null => NO
Key => MUL
Default =>
Extra =>
----------------
Spalte Nummer 3
Field => manufacturers_image
Type => varchar(64)
Null => YES
Key =>
Default =>
Extra =>
----------------
Spalte Nummer 4
Field => date_added
Type => datetime
Null => YES
Key =>
Default =>
Extra =>
----------------
Spalte Nummer 5
Field => last_modified
Type => datetime
Null => YES
Key =>
Default =>
Extra =>
----------------


Bevor Deine anderen zukünftigen Fragen geschlossen werden, frage lieber dich selbst:
Was machst Du, warum probierst du selbst nicht, alle Beispiele zu testen. 
Wo kannst Du das testen, hast du xampp installiert??

Du muss das verstehen, dir wird da keiner fertige Lösungen liefern. Du solltest mitdenken. 

Vladimir


----------

